# Anybody know what this is?



## Brandon Tam (May 21, 2014)

Anybody know what this is?

http://i.imgur.com/fAt7C4D.jpg?1?8557


----------



## tomkalina (May 21, 2014)

Cattleytonia Hybrid? Looks like it may have C. walkeriana in the background.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 21, 2014)

The bulbs remind me of something in the oncidium alliance.


----------



## Erythrone (May 21, 2014)

I would say Cuitlauzina pendula 
Syn. Odontoglossum pendulum

http://www.orchidspecies.com/cuitpendula.htm

http://www.treknature.com/gallery/North_America/Mexico/photo77916.htm


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2014)

Does look like that, though usually the flowers hang down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (May 21, 2014)

I'm thinking Cattleytonia hybrid too, but I'm no expert on these plants.
It's certainly pretty.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2014)

Is there a photo of the growth and inflourence's habit. Hard to tell from that photo.


----------



## tim (May 22, 2014)

yep Odontoglossum pendulum...


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 22, 2014)

If not Cuitlauzina pendula/Odontoglossum pendulum, then some unregistered hybrid of it. Clearly an oncid alliance plant.


----------

